
Disabled wrestlers enter the ring in Japan - gadders
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/disability-32450071
======
mc32
I'm not sure about this. I get it that this allows and outlet and
brotherhood/sisterhood bonding of people in similar situations, but isn't this
the case because these people are so marginalized that they have no other way
to self-realize?

You can take a group of chronically starving people and fling food at them at
prescribed times and they'll feel happy someone is flinging good food at them,
never the less, that's not a desirable state, nor is this kind of last ditch
effort of asserting oneself. These people should have other avenues available
to them which dont involve the infliction of pain, which, it would appear,
gives at least some of them the illusion or actuality being valued by
themselves, at least.

~~~
nsxwolf
Who else are they going to wrestle?

~~~
mc32
No one, they should be given other outlets to self realization, rather than
this kind of circus. They could try skiing or any other kind of paralympic
sport which doesn't dehumanize them.

~~~
jfim
Shouldn't they be allowed to choose how they self-realize rather than other
people "giving them outlets to self-realization?"

~~~
somebehemoth
I think this is a really good point. However, I think that the point is: If
given other non-pain inducing, positive "self-realization" opportunities how
many of these people would choose to wrestle instead of pursuing other
opportunities? Perhaps some would still choose to wrestle, but certainly many
others would choose other outlets if they existed.

------
JoshM33k
I'm unclear, is this professional wrestling (staged and heavily choreographed)
or is this more akin to MMA, where the bouts are not predetermined and the
fighting is "for real"?

------
artur_makly
and I thought sumo wrestling was just really fat people trying to get to the
other side.

------
userbinator
Somewhat tangential, but "disabled" sounds to me like they're completely
unable to do anything, which is obviously not the case here. Compare with a
disabled car/plane/ship/etc. I think "handicapped" sounds to me more correct
for "degraded ability" that describes these people.

~~~
thinkpad20
Since when does "disabled" mean "completely unable to do anything"?

Mirriam Webster:

> DISABLED: incapacitated by illness or injury; also : physically or mentally
> impaired in a way that substantially limits activity especially in relation
> to employment or education

